# tech support for customers



## maxtolee (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi =))
Can somebody please help me to find a reliable contact center? I produce
applications for Mac. And I need a support for my customers. Thank you


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi maxtolee,
Where is your client base? (language, continent)
How big contact center are you looking for initially? 
Are you planning to outsource it?


----------

